# Question regarding instructions in Bandai Star Wars X-Wing kit



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Recently picked up one of these kits and was wondering if anyone has or knows were I can get an English translation of the instructions. I'm most interested in the color callouts and how the optional parts are used (i.e. the nose cone).


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I doubt an English translation will be available unless some member/fan makes one. Those kits were never intended to be in this market, only for sale in Japan.
A number of people here and on SSM have built one- perhaps you could message them for answers...


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Some one did a paint translation. I'll see if I can find the link.


----------



## WOI (Jun 28, 2012)

No matter what the language,just simply take the time to study the
pictures of where the particular parts for the kit go,let yourself get
familiarize of how the parts should go together and just put your soul
into it.You don't need an English instruction for any kit to do that.


----------



## sunburn800 (Nov 24, 2006)

You should fine if you dry fit the parts before starting to glue anything, Also give google image search a try or what ever search engine you like.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I think some are missing spock62's point. There are optional parts in the X-Wing kit, two different noses and different exhaust nozzles for specific X-Wings. He wants to be sure what parts to use for his build and then use the appropriate colors.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

robiwon said:


> I think some are missing spock62's point. There are optional parts in the X-Wing kit, two different noses and different exhaust nozzles for specific X-Wings. He wants to be sure what parts to use for his build and then use the appropriate colors.


That's exactly the point I am making. Following the instructions is no problem, their pretty self explanatory...except for the optional parts/paint guide!


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

After some more time on Goggle, I found this site: http://www.mech9.com/search/label/Star Wars

They seem to have most of the Bandai Star War kits with both instructions and color charts translated to English.

Here's the 1/72 X-Wing: http://www.mech9.com/2015/02/172-x-wing-starfighter-construction.html#more

The English translation clearly indicates how to use the optional parts (option A for Luke's ship, option B for all others).
The paint colors reference GSI paints.


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

Thanks for that, spock62!


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

There are three differences in Luke's Red 5 fighter. A longer nose, one shortened engine, and the rear panel "toilet seat" is positioned differently.


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

The one shortened engine change was made post Star Wars:

http://caps.pictures/197/7-starwars4/full/star-wars4-movie-screencaps.com-13542.jpg


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

Maybe that's an ESB change. Who knows? A couple of months before Star Wars opened, most of the X-wings and other models were stolen, according to Lucasfilm's then-publicist Charles Lippencott and reported in Starlog magazine.


----------

